# Melafix and Pimafix



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

What is everyone's opinion on Melafix and Pimafix? I believe, after hours of googling, that my Demasoni has cotton wool and these products keep popping up... Saying one will help with the disease while the other one helps restore tissue damage. Any opinions or suggestions?!?!


----------



## CrazyCoolCichlids (May 19, 2013)

I've always used the melafix to clear up fins and wounds, so I would assume the pimafix is the actual medication for the disease


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

In my opinion, both products are useful as preventative medications and in some cases as a cure for early stage infections.
Any chance you could post a picture? Cotton wool is a catch all term often used to describe both columnaris and saprolegnia.
Need some additional info, please post:
Tank Dimensions-
Water Parameters (Temperature, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH and if possible GH and KH)-
What and How Often You Feed-
How long the fish has been in it's current tank-
Tankmates-
How long the tank has been running-
Regular water change amount and frequency-
List any water additives-


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

GTZ said:


> In my opinion, both products are useful as preventative medications and in some cases as a cure for early stage infections.
> Any chance you could post a picture? Cotton wool is a catch all term often used to describe both columnaris and saprolegnia.
> Need some additional info, please post:
> Tank Dimensions-
> ...


I had a friend come over and he has experience with this stuff. He informed me it was ich. But being I was having a hard time seeing my Demasoni very well because he would dart off every time I would try to get a good look. I had been trying to get my tank cycled (apparently i didn't do a complete cycle before adding my fish, this is my 1st tank) and have been having issues with my nitrates and nitrites being high and getting them under control. They (my bumblebee and demasoni) had started to "flash" or twitch vigorously (in my opinion) and then the demasoni started throwing itself against the bottom of the tank, which I thought I was due to levels being so high (which my friend said it was prob due to that but also caused the ich). So I went and got some quick cure today and bumped the temp up a degree or two and will do so again tomorrow.

My water parameters as of today were: gh 150+/- Kh 120 ph 7.6 nitrite 0.5 nitrate right at 20-30 and temp has been about 75/76 f until today it's now 77/78

Tank deminsions are 36x18x24

I feed them 2-3 times a day but I stand there and put a pinch in at a time to make sure I am not over feeding and I give them Omega One cichlid flakes.

I have one bumblebee, one demasoni and one common pleco. I have had the pleco for going on 4 weeks ( it was givin to me) and I have had the bumblebee and demasoni going on 3 weeks.

I have been doing PWC (about 25/30%) every 2-3 days recently because of the high nitrates and nitrites.

Only additives I've used before today (the quick cure) was prime


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like you're headed in the right direction. :thumb:
On a side note, you might want to start thinking about a larger tank for the bumblebee as they (Pseudotropheus crabro) can reach 8 inches. Not to mention the pleco.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

GTZ said:


> Sounds like you're headed in the right direction. :thumb:
> On a side note, you might want to start thinking about a larger tank for the bumblebee as they (Pseudotropheus crabro) can reach 8 inches. Not to mention the pleco.


I've only got the 3 for now and my tank is 60/65 gallons but eventually I would like to go bigger! When I move and have a place to put a bigger tank!! I've been wanting to get a couple more to add but I refuse until I KNOW that EVERYTHING is in check and ich free!! I was thinking about adding maybe 3 female demasoni (I'm pretty sure the one I have is male) they are a dwarf cichlid and don't get that big!! Maybe add a few acei and/or maybe a rusty or two. I really like th cynotilapia afra too!! I'm having a hard time trying to pick what I want lol That's why I have been doing it a little at a time!! I want my tank to be beautiful!!


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

My husband also wants to get a catfish (undecided on which one though) and I guess I should be nice and let him pick something too!!


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

audibell said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you're headed in the right direction. :thumb:
> ...


How do you get pics to post?


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

My friend said that in a day or two I should add the Pimafix and Melafix with the quick cure in case there are any secondary infections and promote wounds from it to heal and also the slight fin rot the bumblebee is starting to show. Is this a good or bad ideal?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a sticky in each forum category explaining image posting.
With regards to the meds and Quick Cure, you can mix Melafix and Pimafix, however I don't know if they're able to be dosed along with quick cure.
I would wait until the Quick Cure treatment has ended, then perform a large water change (50%+), run carbon in your filtration for 24 hours if possible, then add the melafix and pimafix after removing the carbon.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

GTZ said:


> There's a sticky in each forum category explaining image posting.
> With regards to the meds and Quick Cure, you can mix Melafix and Pimafix, however I don't know if they're able to be dosed along with quick cure.
> I would wait until the Quick Cure treatment has ended, then perform a large water change (50%+), run carbon in your filtration for 24 hours if possible, then add the melafix and pimafix after removing the carbon.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

My Demasoni seems to be doing much better after 3 days of treatment!! I see no more white spots on him. I'm going to continue the recommended 7 days to be on the safe side then do a round of Melafix to treat my bumblebees fins and then all should be good! This stuff had stained all my air tubes and silicone, but that's ok, my fish are better! I checked my parameters and everything is right on, I think my tanks has finally cycled!!! That excites me being I was having problems with this last week!!!


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

I start Melafix tonight! My numbers are still great, so all is good!!

Is there anything I should watch out for watch for with the Melafix?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

As with any medication, dose at a time when you can spend an hour or two observing the fish from time to time. Melafix, when properly dosed, is a relatively mild medication. Expect some bubbling near the surface if you have heavy aeration or surface disruption, it's normal.
Also, it smells great!  Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

GTZ said:


> As with any medication, dose at a time when you can spend an hour or two observing the fish from time to time. Melafix, when properly dosed, is a relatively mild medication. Expect some bubbling near the surface if you have heavy aeration or surface disruption, it's normal.
> Also, it smells great!  Good luck with your treatment.


 I noticed my demasoni, pretty much as soon as I added it, started rubbing both of his sides on the gravel but quit maybe 30 mins after adding it. They all seem to be handling it well! I'm hoping it will only take the 7 recommended days to see improvement in their fins.. Ick is completely gone!! Thank God! I was truly worried about it. Especially after reading people's horror stories about losing their fish from it!! I know it was caused due to the water conditions while my tank was finishing up its cycle.. Soooo glad that's under control too!!! My demasoni seems to be a completely different and much happier fish!! And my bumblebee now has someone to play with! I'm not seeing any fighting between the two just playful chasing! One will chase the other one direction and then vise versa the other direction! It's funny to watch!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Ick works in cycles, so please continue medicating for the duration specified on your given med as I believe that they are only vulnerable to the meds when it is off of the host. The warmer temps speed up their cycling so thats why it tends to give quicker results with elevated temps.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

k7gixxerguy said:


> Ick works in cycles, so please continue medicating for the duration specified on your given med as I believe that they are only vulnerable to the meds when it is off of the host. The warmer temps speed up their cycling so thats why it tends to give quicker results with elevated temps.


I did! It told me to do it for 7 days! I hadn't seen any spots for 3 days prior to the end of the 7th day!


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

I also have plenty of more meds incase it reoccurs


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok.. So here is where I am at! I got ick under control! I started the Melafix and Pimafix to battle any secondary infections that may have came up and to help wounds that were made during scratching itself on gravel.. Now I don't know of my fish is constipated or has bloat... Ugh 
I have 2 pics of what's going on now. Please help?!?





If these links don't work plzet me know, as I am new to trying to post pics. My water parameters are right where they're supposed to be zero ammonia zero nitrites 20 nitrate pH 7.6 my gh and kh r good.. My demasoni doesn't look right to me. His whole face looks kind of red and he has this redness coming out of where he supposed to poop. It's not stringy like my bumblebee fish when it poops. I don't know what's going on please help?!?'


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

My bumblebee looks and acts just fine!!





But here are a few more of my demasoni! This just showed up today..

Red faced .. 

Where the redness mass like thing where she is supposed to poo


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

It's still there and I don't know what to do.. I was hoping it would magically fix itself by today.. But nope!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

No idea regarding the red face, especially since your water parameters are normal. When was your last water change? 
The other issue could be a prolapsed anus for which I usually recommend epsom salt, premixed at 2 tbsp per 10g, but added gradually over 5-6 hours time. A hospital tank with a mature filter would be best but you can add it to the main tank if necessary.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

GTZ said:


> No idea regarding the red face, especially since your water parameters are normal. When was your last water change?
> The other issue could be a prolapsed anus for which I usually recommend epsom salt, premixed at 2 tbsp per 10g, but added gradually over 5-6 hours time. A hospital tank with a mature filter would be best but you can add it to the main tank if necessary.


His face isn't really all that red today but the other issue is still there! What causes prolapsed anus? I don't have a hospital tank yet and not really sure I want to add it to my whole tank. Could I possibly use one of my water buckets and an air stone to do this? How long do they need to be in this salt bath?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Rectal prolapse is usually a symptom or result of some other ailment like infection, constipation etc. 
Time needed for treatment is impossible to predict. A bucket would work so long as it's heated, aerated and filtered with mature media, otherwise, no.

Is the fish eating? Have you witnessed any bowel movements? (This is one reason why a hospital tank is recommended).


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

GTZ said:


> Rectal prolapse is usually a symptom or result of some other ailment like infection, constipation etc.
> Time needed for treatment is impossible to predict. A bucket would work so long as it's heated, aerated and filtered with mature media, otherwise, no.
> 
> Is the fish eating? Have you witnessed any bowel movements? (This is one reason why a hospital tank is recommended).


I do have an extra heater and plenty of air stones with a 4 way air pump that only 3 is being used in my big tank. Plus a spliter so I can add 2 to the bucket. Is a filter necessary if I make sure to do PWC daily? I will be able to pick up a hospital tank tuesday or Wednesday. But until then the filter won't really fit on the bucket... I have mature media and a bag I can place in it for the bacteria that's needed. 
I'm pretty sure it's due to constipation issues.. Part of the red mass as passed biut a little is still hanging out. I picked up some Romain lettuce today to try to help. The red mass reminds me of the flake food I give them.. Some of it has brine shrimp pieces in and I believe that he tried to eat a piece that was to big for him to pass well. 
He has started eating again yesterday, he was only not eating for a day, day and a half at most!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Eating is a good sign. The bucket should work so long as PWC's are performed. In addition to that, filter media will work in the bucket as long as it's aerated.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

GTZ said:


> Eating is a good sign. The bucket should work so long as PWC's are performed. In addition to that, filter media will work in the bucket as long as it's aerated.


Ok thanks! I put that Romain lettuce in there hoping that he would nibble on that because I know they are supposed to be herbivores and algae eaters but he looks at that lettuce like it's a piece of aquarium decoration!! Lol he's still not eating like he was that he is starting to eat a little!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Try a de-shelled pea.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

GTZ said:


> Try a de-shelled pea.[/quotes]
> 
> I have frozen peas, so thaw, peal the outer layer off & try that? Do u know if they float or sink? If the float he may not even notice them.


----------



## Sp0rtTr4c (Dec 22, 2013)

My lwanda is having problems. I started to treat with pimafix today. I cant afford to get the melafix until Tuesday. But does anyone know what this is? I know its not ich. But our guess was a fungus. Thats why we gor pimafix. Melafix is for bacterial infection. We lost our Acei last night to this same problem. I will put a picture up of both of them.
Lwanda


Acei that died last night...


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

I can't really tell much from the picture.. To me it looks like some scales are missing. Just lookin at that pic but I know sometimes looks can be deceiving. Is it a cottony, patch like growth? Or maybe salt grain like?

What about your water parameters? Gh,Kh, Ph, Ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrites and even water temp?

How often do you do water changes? How long have you had the tank up and running? And what are the tank mates?

If I can't help you (which I hope I can) these questions will defiantly help someone else, help you! This is a great group and they have helped me through a lot!!!!


----------



## Sp0rtTr4c (Dec 22, 2013)

It doesnt look like cotton. But not a salt grain either. Water temp is . Gh 180, kh, 200. Ph 7.5 (trying to slowly get that up. We have ph up.) no2 10+ no3180. Bought prime to try and lower our levels. But so far it hasnt changed much 8/ we know the nitates and nitrites are high. But while meducating can i still add prime to try and lower those? Have had the tank for 3 weeks. A 30% change every week, but did two in the last two days because we lost some. 
3 Small red peacocks
2 small firefish
1 Small ob
1 tawain reef
1Blue peacock
1 Bumble bee
1 Lwanda (in picture)
1placo.
They are all about 2-1/2 inches except the lwanda.
Lost a sunshine peacock, acei, ob, and albino mbuna.
We will do our second treatment today. 
We lost one last night that looked to have a couple little cotton spots, only had him a week and he wasnt eating much. But we couldnt tell if it looked like ich. None of the others looked like ich.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

Sp0rtTr4c said:


> It doesnt look like cotton. But not a salt grain either. Water temp is . Gh 180, kh, 200. Ph 7.5 (trying to slowly get that up. We have ph up.) no2 10+ no3180. Bought prime to try and lower our levels. But so far it hasnt changed much 8/ we know the nitates and nitrites are high. But while meducating can i still add prime to try and lower those? Have had the tank for 3 weeks. A 30% change every week, but did two in the last two days because we lost some.
> 3 Small red peacocks
> 2 small firefish
> 1 Small ob
> ...


It sounds like your tank hasn't fully cycled which in turn is causing stress and illness with the fish. I would recommend a 20-30% WC every other day! Prime is great! I use it, but when you use it you need to treat for the whole volume of the tank, especially since your #s are so high, until your tank has finished cycling! And you can use up to 5x recommend dosage in emergencies! It won't hurt at all!! But I recommend maybe some extra air stones until it's all in check!
After I submit this reply it will post a pic of some meds I got at Walmart for like $5-$6. If you believe one of the fish that passed might have had ich, I would treat the whole tank to be on the safe side! All these symptoms sound like what I went through about a month ago, for the same reasons! My tank wasn't fully cycled either and my numbers were all out of wack! 
I am personally new to fish keeping, but like I said all your symptoms are identical to mine so I am pretty sure this will work for you! 
After I did the round of ich treatment, I started the Pimafix and Melafix to catch and secondary infections that may have been picked up!
When doing and medication treatment, you should take out the carbon if possible and replace it when done! Read the instructions on the back of the meds! Since I had to take out carbon what I did to help with filtration was add the sponge type material you can get at any pet store and put it in my filter to catch any debrie, rather than it being pumped back into the water in your tank!!
Hope this helps!


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

This is the meds I got from Walmart and it did wonders for my fish!


----------



## Sp0rtTr4c (Dec 22, 2013)

Great! Thank you for the advice. I just did the emergency dose of prime. We got it two days ago. But i never did the emergency dose. I should have but was kind of scared too. lol. We might end up getting an algie ball to help bring those levels down. We did remove the carbon and put a filter without carbon in last night. We have an air stone in there and did two recent water changes before the medication. We are also new to fish keeping. Had our for 3 weeks. Have lost 5 fish so far 8(


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

Sp0rtTr4c said:


> Great! Thank you for the advice. I just did the emergency dose of prime. We got it two days ago. But i never did the emergency dose. I should have but was kind of scared too. lol. We might end up getting an algie ball to help bring those levels down. We did remove the carbon and put a filter without carbon in last night. We have an air stone in there and did two recent water changes before the medication. We are also new to fish keeping. Had our for 3 weeks. Have lost 5 fish so far 8(


From what I have been told that is common if you don't do a full cycle 1st! And also if you add a lot of fish at one time! I've added 2 at a time (partly due to $ and oRtly due to that was what was recommended to me) A lot of times if you add to many at once it will throw it into a what they call a mini cycle! I learned the hard way about the cycling process but I was lucky enough not to lose any fish! But it was close!! I almost lost my Demasoni! Glad I could help!!


----------



## Sp0rtTr4c (Dec 22, 2013)

Ya we didnt let it cycle. lol. We had got 12-14 fish in the first 2 weeks the tank was running. We were just so excited. Everything seems like it is ok right now. I water is really cloudy from fishing out dead fish and doing the meds. We are going to do a water test tomorrow to see if the Nitrates and nitrites have gone down. Crossing our fingers. We will be waiting a month or so to get more fish.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

Sp0rtTr4c said:


> Ya we didnt let it cycle. lol. We had got 12-14 fish in the first 2 weeks the tank was running. We were just so excited. Everything seems like it is ok right now. I water is really cloudy from fishing out dead fish and doing the meds. We are going to do a water test tomorrow to see if the Nitrates and nitrites have gone down. Crossing our fingers. We will be waiting a month or so to get more fish.


Sounds good! I leave me a message tomorrow and let me know how your water and everything is doing!! How big is your tank?


----------

